# Surf Rock Fans?



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Anybody like surf rock here? 
I like to put it on now and again :tiphat:

Groups like:
The Pyrimids
The Ventures
The Astronauts
The Centurions 
The Trashmen 
The Sentinals 
The Torpedoes 
etc..


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like what little I've heard a bit, and I really liked seeing a young version of the music play live, probably 20 years ago. I forgot their name but they were very good.

Listening to THE ASTRONAUTS -"Baja" (1963).






Shows that the psychedelic bands weren't the first to play around with strange effects on a lead instrument, which would be a good historical study. I always thought the Electric Prunes were doing some of the most adventurous stuff for their time.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Dick Dale. :tiphat:

Haven't listened to much else, but I really like surf rock from what I've heard - Pulp Fiction is what introduced me to Dick Dale... I'll check out those artists later.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I take it you are referring to the instrumental surf as opposed to the vocal surf like the Beach Boys.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

arpeggio said:


> I take it you are referring to the instrumental surf as opposed to the vocal surf like the Beach Boys.


Yes, I love instrumental surf, that's what I was referring to. :tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

zhopin said:


> I'm a huge fan of Dick Dale. :tiphat:
> 
> Haven't listened to much else, but I really like surf rock from what I've heard - Pulp Fiction is what introduced me to Dick Dale... I'll check out those artists later.


Yeah, one of the absolute greatest guitar tones. It's that classic cranked volume distortion, as opposed to the stomp box crushed tone. It hit that sweet spot where the clean breaks into distortion.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Yeah, one of the absolute greatest guitar tones. It's that classic cranked volume distortion, as opposed to the stomp box crushed tone. It hit that sweet spot where the clean breaks into distortion.


Whatever it is, it's amazing. I'm almost always in the mood for his music.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is one surf rock song I like:






What would be an artist or song in the same vein?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like The Ventures. I have some of the old stuff on LP, but was surprised to find a more recent release (2001) by them on Varèse Sarabande, with Bob and Don still active, and playing wonderfully.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I like The Ventures. I have some of the old stuff on LP, but was surprised to find a more recent release (2001) by them on Varèse Sarabande, with Bob and Don still active, and playing wonderfully.


I outplayed their Ventures in Space album! :lol:


----------

